

Netflix Prize 2 - elq
http://www.netflixprize.com//community/viewtopic.php?id=1520

======
brg
I don't know how they will be able to top the ending of the first one.

~~~
michael_dorfman
Easy:

One of the teams midway down in the ratings will die in a tragic plane crash
two months before the deadline. The children of the deceased, and one of the
grievously wounded survivors, will band together to keep the entry alive, in
their honor, but are unable (despite the efforts of the previously retired,
curmudgeonly expert hired by their friends and neighbors, after holding a bake
sale) to climb higher than 3rd place. Finally, the day before the deadline, a
kitten-- a _kitten_ , mind you-- meows frantically and leads a 7-year-old,
tow-headed descendent to a closet where a shoebox is found, containing a scrap
of paper, with a scribble mathematical formula, which when added, puts the
team over the top. (Naturally, there's a thunderstorm at the time, so the
power goes out 20 minutes before the deadline, but the team is able to use
their ingenuity and good, American stick-to-it-iveness to rig a generator out
of spare parts they find in the garage in order to upload the winning entry in
the nick of time.)

~~~
allenbrunson
Good start, but it needs a car chase and a gun battle.

~~~
anamax
Nah, the kitten needs some attendants, like a wise old pony or a funny
sidekick. Killing one or the other is often a good way to ramp up the tears.

